# Goldenrod's Suggections For Building A Whizzer You Can Beat Up.



## Goldenrod (Feb 27, 2022)

You are sick of seeing this bike but today it is a safety, demo tool.  What is unique about Whizzers is--you make your own ride.  Mine has rolled about 6,000 miles and despite being banged around for 30 years as my rider, it still impresses the ill-informed.  Can you spot what is wrong?  Fenders are not Schwinn, rear tire is shot and clutch spring slipped.  Good eyes guys!  Now what is well planned on the rider: Beefy, $800.00 rear 5 inch brake.  If it saves me one night in the hospital, it paid for itself.  Pal seat for transporting friends to the truck for a fast recovery of their dead bike or bikes, hidden in the bushes.   Chain guard often left off of Whizzers by give-up-too-easily, kids.  Chrome tank for gas to not ruin.  Big modified Indian seat for long, you-are-a-motorcycle-now rides.  Heavy duty front spring and spokes with classy white-walls for pretending it is 1952.  WWII machine gun cleaning rear leather box for tools.  Welded-in motor mounts and chain adjusters.  Plastic nickel roll tube for license registration on the handlebar and front fender protection rails, are my style.  The black tube from the top of the breather down to the crank is for oil spitting.
The valve protectors with the red crown caps are before your time?  Standard oil gave out the caps just before I got girl crazy.  Her name was Dee.  The front brake and non-working red light bulb are for safety.  Red-and-round slows down motorists and the red duck-horn disciplines them.   The pin-striping makes this a mock Whizzer Special.  Two-toning is not possible with powder coating, which is like putting a coat of plastic over your ride, for carefree, crashing-and-burning.  I like lots of chrome for easy cleaning and the shine distracts attention away from my bald head.  Reliable Red is in the pits for an angled spring hanger and a rear tire.  I should have ordered a welded in spring bridge. I prefer the H-controls for teaching and she got a solid state ignition when my points got oiled because of rod wear.  No take-ee the engine apart-ee.  I plugged the old rod hole.  No hole plugging jokes.  This is a family site.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 27, 2022)

Those five inch rear Whizzer brake drums are the best. I have one on my Whizzer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 17, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> View attachment 1579060
> 
> View attachment 1579061
> 
> ...



Hee.. Hee.. He said ROD HOLE...  Is that license plate for show or go? I guess that's why your in the Bung Hole state. Their just SUCKING you dry of all your hard earned dollars... Nice Whizzer by the way... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------

